
Tell HN : JetBlue All-You-Can-Jet Pass Sale Ends Today - kqr2
http://www.jetblue.com/deals/all-you-can-jet/?
======
pedalpete
They actually moved up the end date, it was originally supposed to stop on
Friday. Thanks for the reminder.

------
jraines
where do you actually buy it? I can't find a link on that page or the main
one. Do you have to call them?

~~~
kgrin
Yes, you have to call: 1-800-JETBLUE (538-2583), prompt 4.

I believe you also need to register for their frequent flyer program (free?),
though I'm not sure if you can just do that when you call.

~~~
kwamenum86
You can register to become a TrueBlue member online

About membership: <https://www.jetblue.com/trueblue/FF_About.aspx>

Register page: [https://www.jetblueairways.com/cgi-
bin/skylights.cgi?module=...](https://www.jetblueairways.com/cgi-
bin/skylights.cgi?module=MP&page=REGISTER_ID_PW&language=EN)

NOTE: they are changing the way their frequent-flyer program works this fall
so you may want to read this as well to see what membership looks like in the
long-term: <https://www.jetblue.com/trueblue/newprogram/>

------
garply
Hmm, here I thought I was gonna get a $600 US-China flight+, but looks like
their international options are rather limited.

